

Ignite Seattle 4: Startup Talks - drm237
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/09/ignite_seattle_5.html
At Ignite Seattle 4 we had fifteen great talks (all available on YouTube). As usual the talks were on topics that we felt geeks would appreciate. Two in particular contain sage advice for an entrepreneur. The first video is Leo Dirac's explanation of Venture Capital Term Sheets. The second is Dave McClure's talk on Startup Metrics (after the jump). Both five-minute talks were selected to do a reprise at Gnomedex.
======
ivankirigin
For the first video, Leo Parker Dirac's slides can be found here:
<http://www.embracingchaos.com/2007/08/5-minute-primer.html>

